# 1/32 scale Snake Vega Funny Car..Does exist



## curbstone54 (May 16, 2013)

Yes the 1/32 Revell Snap-Together Snake VEGA Funny Car H-1115 Does exist..
I'd post a photo from Photobucket but......I can't seem to figure out how.?


----------



## ibbilly (Mar 18, 2004)

Found one on E-bay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Monogram-Ve...359&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=1&sd=221227767045&


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

^^^^This is not the Snake version. Here are builders of the Snake funny and Mongoose rails:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/REVELL-1-32...577568241?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item5af03cb9f1


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

I wasn't able to find a picture of the American release of the Snake, but I see them on Ebay every few years. Here's a pic of the Canadian release of the Snake:










Mongoose:










Canadian release of Mongoose:


----------

